# Kubota M7040 vs M9540



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am looking to purchase a new tractor and round baler for hay. For round balers I am looking at either a Vermeer 504M or 604M, both used. I am also looking at either a Kubota M7040 or M9540 for the tractor. I will be baling about 100 acres two times a year. The tractor would also be used to square bale about 30 acres 3-4 times a year.

M7040 - about 500 hrs, 8 speed, manual clutch

M9540 - about 1000 hrs, 8 speed, hydro shuffle

Based on your experience, would the 504M and the M7040 be sufficient for this?

Should I consider the 604M and M9540? Price difference is about $7,000 more.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

7040 should pull the 504 fine. (assuming no major hills). Hydraulic shuttle is really handy baling. The 8 speeds leave something to be desired though. Ideally step up to a 9540 with a different transmission. But Budget also plays a factor.

I am not sure what tire options you are looking at but the 7040 4wd have cookie cutter front tires. Wish they were wider. Kubota and Vermeer make a great combo whichever route you go. Imho.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Mix and match, 504 and 9540?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Selling hay or using it? 6 ft bales less bales to feed move... 5 ft bales seem to bring more demand and price.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be looking at the 9540, its a lot heavier and the wet clutch make a world of difference.


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Deadmoose.

8350HiTech - Yes, I could mix and match. Will be buying separately.


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

Deadmoose - Actually baling for a friend who has cattle. So he will be storing and feeding it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have owned and operated both the M7040 and the M9540. 
I sold my M7040 after 5 years of pretty tough service. It held up admirably. It will pull a 4x5 round baler ok on level ground. Steep hills really challenge it's engine power. 8 speed transmission will get the job done, but leave you wanting 12 speeds.
I sold it after 1,200 hours and jumped into an M9540 "dual speed". It's a 24 speed hyd shuttle with push button. Kind of like a 2 speed mini power shift. I have almost 100 hours of seat time of the 9540.
Difference in power is amazing. Rear tires wider. Front tires are much wider and taller. Loader is much stronger. Can lift 2 4x5 round bales. 3 point stronger. Also goes 25MPH. Love that. 
IF you can find a Dual Speed, buy it! Trust me, it comes loaded with some really nice feature with the 24 speed transmission. 
All in a frame and cab that's the same size as the 7040.
As was said above, try as hard as you can to get a hyd shuttle and at least a 12 speed. The 8 speed will do the job, but it underserves an otherwise very good haying tractor.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't say much about the balers as I have no experience with Vermeer. However as far as the Kubota, I would go for the 9540. For one the hydro shuttle and clutch is a big plus. Being that both are 8 speeds you will be able to power through the different conditions with ease and not have to shift as much. This will be a big factor depending on how flat your fields are. Another factor is weight of the tractor itself. Assuming these balers are 4x5 even 4x4 is up words of 600lbs of hay not including the weight of the baler. Starting and stopping every bale will be taxing on a smaller tractor.

I balled with a 4x5 Nh7060 with a Kubota 8540, basically the same as the 9540 with a few less ponies. Granted we have a few big hills, there were a few times my checks gripped my seat with extra vigor .

If you can find a 12 speed, it will make those 100 acres even more enjoyable!

Lastly, Welcome to Hay Talk! 
Cheers,


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hayman5555 said:


> Deadmoose - Actually baling for a friend who has cattle. So he will be storing and feeding it.


What does he have for tractors for moving bales?


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

Deadmoose - He uses an AGCO 50 hp to move his bales.

JD3430, DSLinc1017 - Thanks for the valuable input


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hayman-unless he uses strictly 3 point spear he wont handle a 6 ft bale (assuming loader tractor?). 6 foot baler may not be worth it if that is the case.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 504M and it is a great baler. You can make very heavy rolls of dry hay.

The 604 recommends 90 horses and has 1650 lb. draw bar weight. Even if you cut back to a 5 foot bale with the 604 you would still be pulling the heavy tongue weight around the field. That was one reason I went with the 504.

If I could pick from the combinations you mention I would go with the 504M and the 9540.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think Tim has it down.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hayman5555 said:


> I am looking to purchase a new tractor and round baler for hay. For round balers I am looking at either a Vermeer 504M or 604M, both used. I am also looking at either a Kubota M7040 or M9540 for the tractor. I will be baling about 100 acres two times a year. The tractor would also be used to square bale about 30 acres 3-4 times a year.
> 
> M7040 - about 500 hrs, 8 speed, manual clutch
> 
> ...


If it was me, the hydraulic shuttle would be my only choice. Kubota uses wet seperate clutch packs, one for forward and one for reverse modulated with the 'clutch' pedal, there is really no conventional clutch so forward to reverse transition is done hydraulically with the column mounted lever.

With a conventional clutch, half clutching accelerates plate wear, with a hydraulic shuttle thats not an issue.

The packs are also load sensing, that is, under heavy load conditions, the pressure is elevated and the packs lock up quicker. Ligh loads and the packs lock up slower plus it's great for loader work.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Agree. With my hydraulic shuttle, you rarely even use the clutch. 
An analogy re the 7040/9540 and the 8 speed/12 speed.
The M7040 is kind of like a medium duty truck with a 210HP 5.9 Cummins and a 7 speed transmission and 22.5" rubber. It'll get the job done. The 9540 with a 12 speed would be like the same size medium duty truck with a 275HP 8.3L cummins,13 speed road ranger and 24.5" rubber. It'll get the job done, plus pull heavier loads faster and easier,

There is a downside: the 9540 will drink more fuel. My M7040 used so little fuel. It seemed like it would run for days on a small tank of fuel.


----------



## trooper632 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dual speed is the only way to go,I had to shop around for one 2 weeks ago in the m108s because they aren't making that one anymore. Local dealer had a m1m108s but without the dual speed. I held out and found another new one in Kansas but with the dual speed. And for the same price as the local dealer, had to pay 1400 in shipping but well worth it.


----------

